# Lyft Amp's Other purpose



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

To track and pin-point the precise location of your vehicle, just so you know. I visted Pinnacle National Park recently; I left my car in a Bart parking lot and boarded a bus to the park. As we entered a town called Soledad, CA I turned the app just for fun. Funny thing happened; though my phone and I were in Soledad; the app showed my location to be West Oakland Bart. The Amp was in the car, only way.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Na. Lyft and their amp are garbage. But thats just the app reading phones last gps. It happens. Youre way outta bluetooth range. 
The amp is to make u look like a chump Like u got pride in lyft. Also its free advertising for them. You unpaid billboard. Use the amp as directed and hurl it at the next lyft employee u pick up


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Na. Lyft and their amp are garbage. But thats just the app reading phones last gps. It happens. Youre way outta bluetooth range.
> The amp is to make u look like a chump Like u got pride in lyft. Also its free advertising for them. You unpaid billboard. Use the amp as directed and hurl it at the next lyft employee u pick up


Agree, the amp would need access to wifi (if it even has that capability).


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Agree, the amp would need access to wifi (if it even has that capability).


Not necessarily, NFC and BT scanning would deliver a fairly accurate fine location point... provided it's paired with a phone on a network.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Not necessarily, NFC and BT scanning would deliver a fairly accurate fine location point... provided it's paired with a phone on a network.


Agree, but the point is that one of the above suggestions would have to be in proximity to the amp, and the amp would have to remain "on" in order for it to transmit an ongoing signal. Before I threw my amp in the garbage, it would last about 7 continual hours. Not exactly "NSA ready."


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Its no stealth beacon by any means...LOL. I'm still waiting for someone with acute paranoia to post a youtube video of a teardown to see whats inside.


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 27, 2015)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> I'm still waiting for someone with acute paranoia


No shortage of those on this forum (or in the rideshare business in general, for that matter), so it shouldn't take long.


----------

